

Microsoft turns on Visual Studio LightSwitch - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2010/08/microsoft-turns-on-visual-studio-lightswitch.ars

======
zackola
Yes, because clearly they didn't have enough enough versions of this product
already.

